# Triplett 310 style 3



## Marine-piper (Jul 18, 2020)

I was wondering if someone would be able to explain to me how to use the meter on condensers?
I replaced the 1.5v battery but haven't received the 15v one yet.
I'm trying to test these "nos" condensers and get needle movement when I touch the lead and side. Wondering if I need to put the 15v battery in to charge the condenser.






Homelite collector in training! [emoji879]


----------



## scottr (Jul 20, 2020)

Hey Marine-piper my old simpson analog meter also uses two batteries . Until you get the battery you could charge the condenser/capacitor with another battery and then use the voltmeter to see if the condenser/capacitor charged up .


----------



## Marine-piper (Jul 20, 2020)

Hopefully the 15v battery will be in today but I do have an electronic meter that checks ohms and they both tested good.

Homelite collector in training! [emoji879]


----------



## Be Stihl (Jul 20, 2020)

Look to see if you electronic meter will measure capacitance, if so it should have a symbol like this
-/ (-
If so it should read the farads of the capacitor. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

